# Oscar Scherer Sp, Osprey, Florida



## Bill & Kate (Apr 28, 2012)

One of our favorite Florida State Parks. Finishing up a short stay here today, and heading over to Red Coconut in Ft. Myers Beach. Weather is fantastic - 80's without a cloud in the sky


----------

